# Estate Sale Pickups



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

Howdy folks.  I managed to make it to an estate sale today and picked up a few things.  Nothing too spectacular, but when you consider that the average price for each item ended up being about $1.25, I think it was ok. I'll post the real finds over in Unexpected Discoveries.  If anyone knows about vintage cameras please go over and take a look.  Any information on these bottles (or the cameras) is greatly appreciated.  Thanks for looking.  Mike

 An unembossed pre-ABM flask, mini Old Quaker, Wyeth & Bros. and a post prohibition violin.  (I hate the violin bottles, because I know nothing about them except that some are worth gazillions and some are worth almost nothing).


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

Here we have two paper label local druggists from the 1940's or 50's (these are really popular around here), a Mason's Patent 1858, an embossed Campho-phenique with a paper label, and a perfume bottle encased in brass (smells like somebody's stinky aunt Mildred).


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

Last but not least, 4 label under glass apothecary bottles.  I have lusted after a few of these at auctions and online, but these 4 were the first that I've found in my price range.


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

I forgot to mention that there were over 12,000 items in this estate sale, which took place in a private home.  Most of my time was spent looking for the dose cup that went with the Wyeth Bros. bottle.  I never found it.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 26, 2010)

You find the dose caps every so often on ebay...keep checked every few days.  Within a year, you will get one.  Usually they are a complete bottle/cap set so you may end up with a dupe bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 26, 2010)

I've got an extra around if you're interested.....


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Joe... may take you up on that.  (Bought my new saddle for the bike today... might put it on and take it for a spin if it cools off later).  I'm going back to the estate sale tomorrow for 1/2 price day, so maybe I can find it then.  There are a couple of other things that I wanted to get, but I'm too much of a cheapskate.  This is one of those amazing houses where the people who lived there kept anything that might have had a perceived value.  There are still Mason jars full of unidentifiable foodstuffs (some dated 1969) in the basement.

 Any advice on repairing the labels on the apothecary bottles?  One is already off, another is about to fall off. The other two seem ok, but who knows.


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 28, 2010)

Went back to the estate sale yesterday... most of the good stuff was gone.  Didn't find the elusive dose cup (Joe-look for a PM).  I did pick up another apothecary bottle (no label on this one).  Wife snagged a toaster oven for $5 (gotta love half-price day).


----------



## epackage (Jun 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  mdavenport
> 
> Last but not least, 4 label under glass apothecary bottles.Â  I have lusted after a few of these at auctions and online, but these 4 were the first that I've found in my price range.


 How is it these are called under glass but the label isn't under glass on the loose one?
    Thanx,
               Jim


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 28, 2010)

Jim,
 There is an indent on the bottles themselves, and the labels are pasted inside a thinner piece of glass, which was then attached to the bottle in the space provided for it.  The label that has fallen off has lots of adhesive residue on it.  Here are some photos.

 Mike


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 28, 2010)

...


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 28, 2010)

...


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 28, 2010)

...


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 28, 2010)

...


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 29, 2010)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that they were attached with hot wax.


----------

